# Wiper Motor



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

What are some things I can do with a wiper motor? Is there anything it does very well at?

I was thinking of just using a fan prop, but if this is better i shall consider it.

Also, the moving reindeer seem to be a great use.

I was thinking of using the reindeer product where the head goes up and down... I was thinking of attaching an upper body of something. So the head supports the upper body going up and down, while the deer body supports the base of the body. I would conceal the deer 

So, my question is, which is the best, and why? thanks!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Crossblades...The wiper motors are very High Torque and well suited for many prop applications. They have two speeds you can tap in to, and if you run them on 5 volts instead of 12volts they go even slower. They need a power adapter than can put out about 3 to 5 amps

Here are a few links to get you started in the world of wiper motors!!!
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2007120418000035&item=5-1368&catname=
http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16762+MD

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/PS-537/480/5VDC_3.7A_SWITCHING_POWER_SUPPLY_.html

You will see where lots of folks use Oscillating fan motors to move the props, but many times they burn out from poor ventilation or overloading.

The motors you see in the animated deer are not very strong, but if you look closely you will see they are counterbalanced to make up for the lack of strength. This would be something to consider in your design if you plan to use them which in most cases is not worth it. You can pick up wiper motors for $15 new.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks.

Has anyone else tried using reindeer? And have they worked for your projects?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

dayton motor from mcmaster to replace that reindeer one....


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are some prop examples from a couple members of the RMG (Rocky Mountain Haunters Group) that illustrate the ease and versatility of using a wiper motor.

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/wipermotor.html

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/headpopper.html

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/cauldron.html

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/zombie.htm

I personally have used wiper motors for everything from a witch's cauldron to a haunted organ and organist. And with variable voltage wallwarts or old pc power supply, you can get more than 2 speeds.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I used a reindeer motor to make the wheel on my pirate ship move worked out fine


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Lots of uses for wiper motors, another place to look is http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors/12vdc-wiper-motor/prod_4.html
(insert shameless plug here)
Also, Dave the Dead on the forum built a sweet wolf from a reindeer. Here's a link to it in action
evil dog from animated reindeer video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/cujovid


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Love the motors BA. My grave poppers turned out great. Still have to work the sweek out for next year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Lots of uses for wiper motors, another place to look is http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors/12vdc-wiper-motor/prod_4.html
> (insert shameless plug here)
> Also, Dave the Dead on the forum built a sweet wolf from a reindeer. Here's a link to it in action
> http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/?action=view&current=cujovid.flv


 --i have monsterguts setup--#1 easy setup and will be getting more


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

pyro said:


> --i have monsterguts setup--#1 easy setup and will be getting more


I love mosterguts awesome products and easy set up like what pyro said. You also get a little sticker


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Lotus said:


> I love mosterguts awesome products and easy set up like what pyro said. You also get a little sticker


Ok that seals the deal I will be ordering from him I got to get stickers!!!!


----------

